# Changing my puppy's food



## MelissaHazel (Oct 27, 2009)

I want to change my puppy's food. She's on Purina pro plan performance. This is what the breeder was feeding her. I'm not thrilled with the quality so I'd like to change it. My puppy is 11 weeks and for the last week I've been using 3/4 of the old, 1/2 new. The new stuff is a high quality dog food (Halo for puppies). She's been having diarrhea. She's had no accidents in the house so it's not that big of a deal for me (just a messier clean up outside). 

My question is....do I continue with what I'm doing and hope she'll get used to it. Is it to early to tell if she won't do well on the new stuff. Should I switch to another high quality puppy food? How do you properly switch dog foods...how long do you wait before you decide it's not working? Is diarrhea common at the beginning and just goes away when she's adjusted? 

Any suggestions? I'd really like to get her off her old food right away....
Thanks!!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

What you are doing seems fine. You need to slowly introduce the new kible with the old.
Now, once you get to full servings with the new kibble, if your V is still having very soft stool then try mixing the food with plain boiled rice. That is what we have been doing with our guy's food, the suggestion came from our vet.
He has good poops and bad ones. 
Don't be surprised if he gets very gassy with the new kibble. ;D


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I switched Catan's food a few times when he was very young. It took awhile to find a food that resulted in solid stool. We settled on 'Now Puppy'. It was really the only thing I could give him as a puppy that didn't up set his stomach.

He's ten months now and I've just recently switched him to Taste of the Wild cause I wanted to give him a better quality food. He handled it well but did have a couple of days of loose stools.

Your puppy's stomach might settle down in a couple of weeks as he adjust.


----------

